# Sex for the first time since July



## GettingLucky (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi

I am new here!

My H and I had huge Marital problems which we kind of solved. I moved out of the common home and haven't slept with him for a long time.

I know that once I will just look at his canon it will blast, as I was really bad at giving him any and this also was a problem in the relationship!

But to cut the story short, I need some advice:

We are going away for the weekend. This will be the first time where we will be under 1 roof again. And I know once I jump him he will be exploding, and probably ashemed that he couldnt do it for me. 

I had a idea, of maybe surprising him in the shower with a handjob and then go for the real thing later, to ease his confidence.

What spicy ideas do you have?


----------



## marriedfor27years (Oct 29, 2009)

This might sound a little bad but beg for a quick one. then during it beg for him to well finish quickly. that a way its ok for him to go quickly because its your idea. that works for me when it been a while. quickies are great and hence the name quicky they are supose to be quick.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I can understand that. We've never gone that long but I can explode pretty quick if we go more then a week! If you can give him a handjob or better yet a BJ prior to then you can take some time to play before intercourse; maybe he can return the favor and go down on you... And then he should last longer during the main event!


----------



## GettingLucky (Nov 3, 2009)

Thankjs for the answers. Anyone out there maybe had the same situation? How did it work for you?

I really want to make it nice, and romantic, kinky, whatever is gonna be mindblowing.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

What's the problem? Sounds like you guys are pretty young, he should be able to go several times. Make it a big event and enjoy the ride!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GettingLucky said:


> I really want to make it nice, and romantic, kinky, whatever is gonna be mindblowing.


Apart from the odd freak of nature - most men's second and third orgasms are never as good as the first.

If you want to really rock his world, rub and touch him all day. Get him really worked up, but monitor his arousal level and keep him below the point of no return. If he indicates he wants to move straight to full penetration, put a finger over his lips to shush him in a sexy and provocative way and say, "plenty of time for that later".

When he finally enters you, he will probably be in a hurry. You need to trick him into slowing down without offending him. Get him just thrust all the way in and just hold it there. There are some pressure points at the base of the penis that when pressured for long enough can ward off premature ejaculation. Ideally it needs 10 minuets. So after just resting at full depth, he can move in and out by only 1/4 an inch. After 5 to 10 minutes of this, the urgency should have subsided and he will be able to go harder with fuller in and out motion.

Well that's a lot to try and pull off in one go... but that's my 2 cents.


----------

